# امتحان فى شركة خالدة للبترول



## zakrea (28 فبراير 2007)

بعد التحية الى جميع مهندسين البترول فى مصر فى يوم الخميس القادم الموافق 1/3/2007 امتحان حفر فى شركة خالدة للبترول انا فى ناس اتصالات بي وقالت لى الخبر ده وانا شاء الله هنكون موجودين نا شاء الله وبالتوفيق للجميع انا شاء الله مع تحياتي اخوكم
المهندس محمد احمد زكريا


----------



## omelkorah (28 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zakrea (2 مارس 2007)

*الى مهندسين البترول فى مصر*

بعد التحية والسلام الى الجميع 
طبعا كثير قوي منا مش لقى شغل فى قطاع البترول يعني تعيين عارف انو فى ناس كثير مهندسين مش لقى تعيين وانا واحد من الناس ده شغال بس كده
نفسى انو نتصل ببعض ونحدد يوم نروح فيه الى نقابة المهندسين او وزارة البترول ونتكلم كلنا فى حقنا فى التعيين علشان الواسطه بقت مغطيه على كل حاجة صح ان كل واحد ليه رزق ايوه بس السعي كويس وباي طريقة اتمنى انه كثير قوي منا يفهم كلامي ونحاول حتى نتعرف على بعض ونشوف نعمل ايه انا بتكلم على شباب وخرجين قسم هندسة بترول واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسعادة
اخوكم /محمد احمد زكريا
مهندس بترول
zakrea2002***********
0121905215
الرجاء الرد على المشركة ضروري


----------



## midors (3 مارس 2007)

اتمنى من كل خريجى هندسة البترول والتعدين القيام بهذه الخطوة وان نذهب للوزير فهو على حد علمى رجل محترم وربنا يكرمنا


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

انا لسه فى الكليه زميلكم عماد


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا في السودان ممكن اجي عندكم؟؟؟


----------



## gamalabd (25 يونيو 2009)

_يارت يا اخونى المهندسين باعتاربى مهندس بترول / جمال عبد الباقى (الفرقة الثانية - فسم الفزات :58:السويس ) انا نعلم السيد المهندس / سامح فهمى وزير البترول اننا فى كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين نتملك مهارة عالية جدا ومعرفة عالية جدا فى التفتيش الهندسى وجميح انواع اللحامات وخطوط انانيب البترول ومن الممكن الاستعانة من خريجى الكلية _


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة اسف لقسوتي بس يا ريت تشغلوا عقولكم شويه هل الوزير مش عارف انه فيه قد ايه مهندس بترول مثلا _عاطل_ وانه الي عنده وسطه ماشي ميه ميه بس ادي حال الدنيا الافضل تخليكم علي نفس الطريق وزي ما قال الاخ لازم السعي بس نصيحة السعي علي الوسطه افضل وكسب للوقت من اي (حد) وربنا يوفقكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## master 2010 (27 يونيو 2009)

خطوة جميله جدا وانا وياكم بس انا عندى كلمتين عايز اقلهم اى شركة ذى ما بتعين وسطه لازم تعين من غير زسطه وألا هتنخرب ده رأى والأرزاق بأمر ربنا وشكرا


----------



## عبدالمجيد أحمد علي (24 فبراير 2010)

هذه الموضوعات جيدة جدا


----------

